# Mystery Snail Question



## iamsanti (Apr 16, 2021)

for my 5gal tank, I am researching about mystery snails and its say I can put one along with my betta.. every time I read about them they say they poop a lot..

if ever I would add one, how many times should I change water weekly?? and how many %??
and because of my carpet plant I cant really vac all substrate area so I was thinking that is it a bad idea to add a snail because I cant vac the poops?









I do weekly change every Sunday, 50% (based on Oldfishlady water change recommendation)


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

Mystery snails a very big and quite messy, they have a big bio load. I would do 2 water changes a week, anywhere between 30-50%. 
if you’re interested in snails I really like nerite snails. They are smaller and do not produce near as much waste. They are also great algae eaters and cannot reproduce in freshwater.


----------



## iamsanti (Apr 16, 2021)

Thanks Nova.. I would check on nerites


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You can hover the vacuum over the carpet plants. That's what I've always done.

I've had a different experience with Mystery Snails. Even in my 2.5 with just one there was never a need to alter my water changing schedule or percentage. Caveat: As long as I didn't over feed. They also lay their clutches above the waterline and are easily removed. Or, you can keep the waterline to the rim that holds the hood/canopy.

All of that said, I love Nerite Snails. You just need to make sure they have plenty to eat. Some will eat nothing except algae; not vegetables, not algae wafers, etc. You can easily solve the issue by placing rocks in a bowl of water in a sunny window sill and grow your own. If you can find the diminutive Horned/Thorned Nerites, take a look at them. You can have five or six in a five gallon.

My favorite snails are Assassins. Tiny and quite pretty, they will clean up leftover food. When they do reproduce it's usually one at a time. As carnivores, they are the perfect excuse to give your Betta frozen food.


----------



## betta_for_life3928 (Apr 28, 2021)

iamsanti said:


> for my 5gal tank, I am researching about mystery snails and its say I can put one along with my betta.. every time I read about them they say they poop a lot..
> 
> if ever I would add one, how many times should I change water weekly?? and how many %??
> and because of my carpet plant I cant really vac all substrate area so I was thinking that is it a bad idea to add a snail because I cant vac the poops?
> ...


I know I should be thinking about snails or something but WOAH that is a really cool tank man!


----------



## iamsanti (Apr 16, 2021)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> You can hover the vacuum over the carpet plants. That's what I've always done.
> 
> I've had a different experience with Mystery Snails. Even in my 2.5 with just one there was never a need to alter my water changing schedule or percentage. Caveat: As long as I didn't over feed. They also lay their clutches above the waterline and are easily removed. Or, you can keep the waterline to the rim that holds the hood/canopy.
> 
> ...


Thanks Russel, too bad we dont have assassin snails available here that would be cool, cause i avoid frozen foods because of possible leftovers.. I'll try nerite snails as I found online seller in our area 



betta_for_life3928 said:


> I know I should be thinking about snails or something but WOAH that is a really cool tank man!


Thanks 😁


----------



## John Gault (Apr 30, 2021)

iamsanti said:


> for my 5gal tank, I am researching about mystery snails and its say I can put one along with my betta.. every time I read about them they say they poop a lot..
> 
> if ever I would add one, how many times should I change water weekly?? and how many %??
> and because of my carpet plant I cant really vac all substrate area so I was thinking that is it a bad idea to add a snail because I cant vac the poops?
> ...


----------



## iamsanti (Apr 16, 2021)

Thanks John 🙂


----------



## John Gault (Apr 30, 2021)

Don't worry about your snails manure. What little there is it will become part of the life cycle of your tank. You will enjoy your Mistry Snails. They may even lay a cluster of eggs by crawling out and into your light fixture. The eggs will hatch and drop into the water your new baby Snails. This may not happen but you may enjoy this event should they lay eggs.


----------



## John Gault (Apr 30, 2021)

Yes, lots of good experience with mystery snails. Agreed you don't have to worry about what little droppings comes from the snails.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Mystery Snails also come in such great colors.


----------



## John Gault (Apr 30, 2021)

I over feed. So I enjoy the clarity a gallon water change does every day. Be sure to let it stay out 10 or 12 hours with the lid off. It will be perfectly safe. And enjoy discussing your thoughts with your local pet shop. You know which ones are experienced from the new trainees. If they have not been in the business long just listen and follow the more experienced owners if you have serious questions about your Betta. And by the way as long as you choose community fish and not another Betta they will do well. With zebra danio, cat fish, guppies, half black mollies, sordtails, even a couple of skirted tetras. Avoid Tigger barbs--very pretty fish but your Betta can not stand fin nippers. A groumie just one in with your other community fish. The 3 spot opaline groumie is beautiful. Center piece. Make sure to landscape with some plastic plants. They also become part of your life cycle. They become living plants by the algea that grows on them. So don't wash them either. Once set up you will never take it down again. Only fresh water exchanges. The rest protects your life cycle. If you can not grow algea you can not grow fish. You can quote me on that one. ENJOY YOUR HOBBY.


----------



## John Gault (Apr 30, 2021)

Nova betta said:


> Mystery snails a very big and quite messy, they have a big bio load. I would do 2 water changes a week, anywhere between 30-50%.
> if you’re interested in snails I really like nerite snails. They are smaller and do not produce near as much waste. They are also great algae eaters and cannot reproduce in freshwater.


Be careful not to stress your life cycle and be on the gentle side and make your water changes more often at the 25--30%.For example on a 3.5 gallon tank siphon off a gallon and replace it with a gallon of fresh water you prepared by letting it sit out in 4 (32 oz) Gatorade bottles with out the lid on for 12 hours or so. Perfect for replacing the siphoned off water. Tip of the day: water your house plants with water siphoned off, if your life cycle is doing well the algea content has coverted fish waste(urea)into a nitrogen ratio. You don't have to go buy fish emoltion fertilizer for your plants. The water you are taking off should look like the blue lagoon light green. And remember if you can't grow algea you can't grow fish. The PH Is off. No fancy testing or adding chemicals. Once you establish a good life cycle you are just diluting the algea enhanced water for clarity. We like the look of cristal clear water in the tank. When every water exchange makes it just right. A good water filter hung on the outside back of the tank filters out large waste leaving the small unseen particles suspension as part of your life cycle and you are going to keep it deluted to your taste. If you want it clearer increase the amount of fresh water exchange. With my Betta I have 30 assorted fish from neon tetras, zebras, and half black mollies.
In a Top-fin 3.5 gallon tank with a 20 gallon tank filter. Never scimp on filtration. And water changes. A beginner can only have an inch per gallon of fish. Experience with a slow start to build life cycle then in a month or so you can create a show tank that has continuous fresh water and very healthy fish. It's an investment of time that will reward you for all the effort you put into it. under the best of conditions you will have fish that live a normal life expectancy. Months and years, disease free. Disease usually starts at the pet shop if fish are stressed and learn when they get their fish in like Wednesday and shop for the best the next day after their stress is over and they have settled down. Then choose the best ones on Thursday before the weekend shoppers beat you to getting the best. Never shop for fish on Tuesday after they have been picked over. And the best are already gone.


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

I feel my MTS snails snail cookies from Crayfish Empire but the Nerite Snails will not eat them I like MYS because they move faster.


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Nerites are a good decision. And as Russell said, take a look at their smaller relatives, the horned ones (Clithon).
At least mine didn‘t go for a walk outside the tank as opposed to the Nerites...if your tank lid isn‘t tightly fitting. 
I have one Nerite who recently broke out via the HOB...I searched for quite a while and luckily she was found and sound and continued her work inside the tank.


----------



## iamsanti (Apr 16, 2021)

Thanks Mr.B and Feanor

I had ordered nerite along with additional plants, might come this week..
Then a friend of friend told me he has extra mys snail told me to message him if I want one. So I'll try nerite snail first

quarantine is always the good choice before adding to the tank right? how many days for a snail?


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Well, depends on whom you ask, what the stocking is and how long they‘ve already been in the wholesellers/sellers tanks.

2 weeks are recommended concerning possible Planaria.
6-8 weeks to find out about other visible worms. Check out daily for anything not belonging to the tank and remove.

People keeping shrimp would always stress the importance of quarantining esp. for wild caughts (which yours will be).

To be honest and if it was my tank with only 1 Betta inside I would quarantine for 14 days - but only if I can provide food (brown leaves, algae wafers, algae stones) and if they actually take that food at all. 50% water change every other day in a small vase or critter box. And if they come well fed.

Otherwise I would just place them on a piece of styrofoam or anything like this and let them decide to go into the water themselves...


----------

